# Weekly Car Meet



## ToyVitz (May 19, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I am hosting a weekly car meet, every Tuesday, starting this Tuesday, September 2nd at 7pm. Everyone (ALL MAKES AND MODELS) is more than welcome to come. Spread the word!!!

Place: PHO-KING Delicious
9350 Corbin Ave
Northridge, CA 91324

Time: 7:00 p.m.

Meet, Greet, Eat and Enjoy!!!

"BEST PHO IN TOWN"


----------



## MissCeeJae (Sep 11, 2010)

ToyVitz said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am hosting a weekly car meet, every Tuesday, starting this Tuesday, September 2nd at 7pm. Everyone (ALL MAKES AND MODELS) is more than welcome to come. Spread the word!!!
> 
> Place: PHO-KING Delicious
> ...


Sounds awesome! I'm in the Woodland Hills area so I'll drop by soon.


----------



## ToyVitz (May 19, 2010)

MissCeeJae said:


> Sounds awesome! I'm in the Woodland Hills area so I'll drop by soon.


Cool!!! See you on Tuesday!!!


----------

